# Are there any dimmable LED lights that have a sunrise/sunset to them?



## MarkFleener (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm sick of lights that turn on and off abruptly. I'm sure my fish are too. I want an LED light that can have its brightness adjusted, and also, has a sunrise/sunset sort of effect when turning on/off. Anything of the sort out there?


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi, I have the Fluval Nano LED on a 10 gallon cube. Can adjust color spectrum, sunrise, sunset, moonlight, dimmer, etc. So far I really like it. There are other larger ones out there by Eco-Exotic, Finnex, I think.


----------



## LinkedUp (Jan 27, 2012)

*Current*

I use the Current TruLumen Pro LED Strips with their ramp timer. Current makes some other fixtures that use a ramp timer. 15-minute sunrise and sunset.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

The Fluval 3.0 fits this bill and is also quite capable of growing light demanding plants.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I have Beamswork lights with these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KYLX2P6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

This dimmer/timer has ramping and will work with Twinstar lights. 

https://aqualabaquaria.com/collecti.../programmable-smart-led-controller-hinterfeld


----------



## fish+plants (Aug 16, 2019)

varanidguy said:


> The Fluval 3.0 fits this bill and is also quite capable of growing light demanding plants.


Ohh, thanks for that input. I was wondering. So far my plants are growing nicely.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kessil, AI Prime.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I also have Fluval lights on all three of my tanks. With the new firmware update they work super. On Pro Mode you can set 10 time ramp points across all the LEDs. Which colors you have is dependent on which particular unit you have. That update even included a night mode so I can now set moonlight for a specific amount of time and then turn off.

For those of us that do have the 3.0 Plant light, I'd be really interested to see your setups.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I run dirt/sand/bit of gravel for substrate, no CO2. This schedule seems to keep the BBA at bay.

You can see the lighting in my pH vs Temp graph. This is with two Fluval Nanos on my 20 gallon. I run the same schedule on my pico tanks, but with just one Nano.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I would like four more data points so I can do sustain on each photoperiod, but they might as well go to 32. I really want at least four ADHSR (plus a gap) envelopes per day, and an 18-22" model for rimmed tanks.

Does anyone have any other Pro Mode programs to share?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

TC-421 has 48 points though in 1/2hr increments..

Wouldn't call it a pro-mode though..






you can connect it to almost any strip light that runs constant voltage, 12-24V 4A per "channel"..
most strip lights you can't easily "split" channels and if you find they are split need to b positive grounded.

Opening this more for discussion than a "solution"..since I've never used one..


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

This is the sort of thing I would hope I could control with my Apex, but I would expect to find that only the marine version is supported.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I'm trying a new program:


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

varanidguy said:


> The Fluval 3.0 fits this bill and is also quite capable of growing light demanding plants.


If I'm looking at the right version, the 48"-60" Fluval 3.0 has 4250 lumens, while the 48" Beamswork DA FSPEC has 5200 lumens for half the price. I've got a 36" Beamswork DA FSPEC on my 55g that has 5000 lumens. 

Am I missing something? Looking for a good but reasonably priced light for my new 48" 75 gallon tank that can grow moderate light plants


----------



## nautal (Oct 1, 2019)

Desert Pupfish said:


> If I'm looking at the right version, the 48"-60" Fluval 3.0 has 4250 lumens, while the 48" Beamswork DA FSPEC has 5200 lumens for half the price. I've got a 36" Beamswork DA FSPEC on my 55g that has 5000 lumens.
> 
> Am I missing something? Looking for a good but reasonably priced light for my new 48" 75 gallon tank that can grow moderate light plants



I am not sure about the numbers on mine (I don;t believe those marketing folks anyway) but I can say my 24-30" Fluval 3.0 is way brighter/far more customizable in light options than my 36" beamswork.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Current USA Pro LED Plus or whatever. The highest end model they make for freshwater comes with a timer that ramps on and off for 15 minutes and the 4 different LED types can be adjusted for brightness.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

An easy solution is to go with a dimmable smart plug. If you are happy with your light then why change? Just add more functionality. There are at least 3 different competitors in this niche market but here is one I would get just based on reviews and lack of a hub.

https://www.amazon.com/Leviton-DW3HL-1BW-Decora-Required-Assistant/dp/B01N106YN7?th=1


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Desert Pupfish said:


> If I'm looking at the right version, the 48"-60" Fluval 3.0 has 4250 lumens, while the 48" Beamswork DA FSPEC has 5200 lumens for half the price. I've got a 36" Beamswork DA FSPEC on my 55g that has 5000 lumens.
> 
> Am I missing something? Looking for a good but reasonably priced light for my new 48" 75 gallon tank that can grow moderate light plants


Hello sir!

I currently use a Beamswork DA FSPEC on my 75 gallon tank. It works! It's growing what I've planted well, however I'm still upgrading it to the Fluval 3.0. 

Two reasons:
1) My eyes prefer the warmer color temperature.
2) It is capable of more intensity than the Beamswork, so if I ever decide to grow more demanding plants or add co2, the Fluval is appropriate.

I did measure the Beamswork's PAR with my Seneye, and the reading gave me roughly 40 PAR at 21". That, in my opinion, is pretty good for the price you pay out of a 48" light.

Don't get me wrong, the Beamswork is a good light for how inexpensive it is.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Thanks, @varanidguy. When I researched lights for my 55 it definitely gave the most lumen bang for the buck, despite the cooler light temperature. 

So here's a dumb light noob question: what accounts the the increased intensity & better plant growth from the Fluval despite same or lower lumens? Do the diodes on the Fluval have lenses or something to increase the intensity?


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Desert Pupfish said:


> Thanks, @varanidguy. When I researched lights for my 55 it definitely gave the most lumen bang for the buck, despite the cooler light temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a dumb light noob question: what accounts the the increased intensity & better plant growth from the Fluval despite same or lower lumens? Do the diodes on the Fluval have lenses or something to increase the intensity?




Think of it this way:

PAR or photosynthetically active radiation is a spectrum that plants actively use, so lighting that provides more radiation in these spectrums will yield more PAR, and the brighter/more light there is in these spectrums, the higher that value can go up. I think it’s because the Fluval uses a better/wider spectrum for plant growth that it’s able to yield more PAR. If the Fluval was even brighter (it’s pretty bright at full intensity), the value would increase even more. Honestly I think the weakest point of the Beamswork, in the 48” model anyway, is that it only utilizes 10,000k whites. 

Of course this my own thought process on it, I could be wrong. I’m sure one of the light gurus have a better explanation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barejewels (Nov 9, 2019)

I use MQ 24/7 Planted Plus Aquarium LED Light, Automated Full Spectrum Fish Tank Light with Remote Controller, purchased off Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TYLHFT6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

varanidguy said:


> Think of it this way:
> 
> PAR or photosynthetically active radiation is a spectrum that plants actively use, so lighting that provides more radiation in these spectrums will yield more PAR, and the brighter/more light there is in these spectrums, the higher that value can go up. I think it’s because the Fluval uses a better/wider spectrum for plant growth that it’s able to yield more PAR. If the Fluval was even brighter (it’s pretty bright at full intensity), the value would increase even more. Honestly I think the weakest point of the Beamswork, in the 48” model anyway, is that it only utilizes 10,000k whites.
> 
> ...


Makes sense--thanks! Maybe @jeffkrol can weigh in on this one.....


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Desert Pupfish said:


> Makes sense--thanks! Maybe @*jeffkrol* can weigh in on this one.....



Well PAR, by definition is all light between 400-700nm's.
There is no "weighting" for different spectrum within that range so
in a sense spectrum doesn't count just the amount of photons regardless of their err "color".
Few LED lights have much output >700 or <400..



PUR attempts to weight the spectrum by photosynthetic efficiecy i.e green photons count less than red photons..


Next factor is watt efficiency..so at the same wattage one light can have more PAR than another.


Technically a 10000k diode would have more PUR than a 6500k (assuming equal watt efficiency and equal watts) owing to the fact the 6500K would have more photons in the less efficient yellow/green band of "PUR". They would be equal in PAR w/ the above qualifications of equal output..

Curve below is really the err "PUR" curve not PAR 
https://silassativariusdotorg2.wordpress.com/2018/03/01/a-billion-years-of-evolution-cant-be-wrong/


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

My Nicrew 18w fixtures have an add controller that does ramp up and down automation.


----------

